# Girardengo project



## Jeff N (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi group,
I’m working on a vintage Italian project, I believe that it is a Costante Girardengo that has been chromed back in the ‘70’s by its owner. The two badges are gone (head and seat tube badges), so I am searching to replace those. I would also like to find a good replacement decal, if anyone out there has a lead on badges etc I’d love to hear about them. 
Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 28, 2020)

Looks like you nailed the frame identification.  
Your best bet to finding the badge would be on *Classic Rendevous google group*


----------



## juvela (Apr 28, 2020)

-----

Hello Jeff,

You have probably already run into this resource but wanted to post it to make sure you had it -

the-girardengo-barn

also, here are two complete and largely original examples roughly contemporaneous to yours for comparison:

Costante Girardengo 1960`s

https://www.ebay.at/itm/1958-1959-Co...AAAOSwFVFdNKer

transfers -



			Vintage Transfers
		


your example -

constructed with Agrati "BRIANZA" pattern lugset Nr. 000.8030/U

upper head lug is item Nr. 000.8034

lower head lug is tiem Nr. 000.8033

seat lug is item Nr. 022.6039*

fork crown is item Nr. 000.8038

shell is "BRIANZA" pattern as well but do not have stock number for it

---

* seat lug offered in three configurations: a) bare, without binder ears, b) with conventional binder ears and c) with Malaguti plugs as on your frame

-----


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 29, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello Jeff,
> 
> ...




Thank you for your reply to my posting, and for the resource sites, I had not run across either of those website and I appreciate having those to consult now.

Having searched photos and documents on Girardengo machines, I am a little surprised that none of the bikes I have seen use the lugs like I have...I wonder now if I am incorrect in thinking my frame to be Girardengo? I would appreciate hearing your opinion if you are so inclined.

My reasons in thinking it be Girardengo are:
1) head tube and seat tube badge holes
2) rear fender threaded post underside of brake bridge

Many thanks,
Jeff


----------



## juvela (Apr 29, 2020)

-----

seat tube emblem something not frequently employed by manufacturers; however, have seen it a time or two on non-Girardengo marked machines

bridges threaded for mudguard attachment on Italian machines fairly common in this era.  IIRC holes are threaded 5.0mm X .8.  have some Olmo and Torpado frames in me racks from this era which have them as well.

some Italian road racing models of this time actually came supplied by the maker with mudguards.  they were employed by racers for winter training rides.

suspect the bridges with threaded holes manufactured by Agrati but have no hard information on that at this time.

---

have no opinion as to whether or not your frame a Girardengo.  most examples from the 1950's and 1960's are constructed with the Agrati "AM" pattern lug set.  if you browse the machines illustrated at "the barn" you may discover some done with the "BRIANZA" pattern lug.

to nail down a frame I.D., when possible, one must look at the combination of all the available clues.  materials such as frame ends, lugs, crowns and braze-ons were of course available to all. one does occasionally encounter a feature which is proprietary to a particular maker.

in the case of machines badged Girardengo would expect there have been several manufacturers through the years.  new bicycles today being offered under this badge.  offerings include mountain, juvenile, condorino and folders.

-----


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 29, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> Looks like you nailed the frame identification.
> Your best bet to finding the badge would be on *Classic Rendevous google group*




Thanks, I will check out the CR group.


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 29, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> seat tube emblem something not frequently employed by manufacturers; however, have seen it a time or two on non-Girardengo marked machines
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 29, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> seat tube emblem something not frequently employed by manufacturers; however, have seen it a time or two on non-Girardengo marked machines
> 
> ...




Thank you for sharing your knowledge, you have been most helpful.

I think I will carry on with my painting plans and continue researching who made the frame. Perhaps another Girardengo owner can tell me the head badge hole spacing, that might be another clue to the manufacturer.

All the best,
Jeff


----------



## juvela (Apr 29, 2020)

-----

emblems -

forgot to mention in message above...

checked half dozen online classified sites for head emblems - none offered

majority of Girardengo listings are for paper items; but then you already know this if you have explored a bit...

if you satisfy yourself that frame of this make you could file a search for the emblems with the auction sites - would save a good deal of fruitless checking

as am sure you know the head and seat emblems differ

-----


----------



## juvela (May 23, 2020)

-----





On his blog, he posted a wonderful story about a 1960 Girardengo.

---

Here is a Girardengo badged condorino type machine which looks to hail from the mid-to-late 1960's.  Posting because frame constructed with the Agrati "BRIANZA" lug set.










						Subito.it
					

Bici da corsa girardengo antica con marce




					www.subito.it
				




Here is a second Girardengo badged condorino which looks to come from near to 1970.  Its frame is also constructed with the Agrati "BRIANZA" pattern lugset:










						Subito.it
					

Vendo bicicletta da uomo Girardengo, vintage.    Il prezzo è molto basso perché è da sistemare.   Contattare 3402448900




					www.subito.it
				




-----


----------

